# Stop Incoming Requests



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I dont know what it would actually be called. On the Uber platform, you can stop new requests. On Lyft, it appears riders are automatically added to your que. The issue I have with that is, I am constantly getting pinged for 20-30 minutes away. If these rides are going to be automatically added, then there is going to be a lot of cancellations. I dont want to do that, but my threshold is 8-10 minutes, after that, it is a no go. been burned to many times either in cancellations, or PAX that are just to lazy to walk 7 blocks. Also, there are certain neighborhoods, I just dont enter.

So, that being said, if I am on a ride, is it possible, to select where rides are not automatically added?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Glad to see that lyft is the same BS in every market. You can't tell me there isn't a closer driver than 30 mins away.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

You can stop new requests by hitting the online button and it will ask you if you want to sign off after this trip.

I use this sometimes if I need a break or in a real crappy area


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

lyftuberandhopefullyjuno said:


> You can stop new requests by hitting the online button and it will ask you if you want to sign off after this trip.
> 
> I use this sometimes if I need a break or in a real crappy area


I have not looked, but if you are involved in a trip, you can actually see the Online icon?? And if so, thank you.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Glad to see that lyft is the same BS in every market. You can't tell me there isn't a closer driver than 30 mins away.


I am so sick of this... My acceptance rate is almost 0 now. I think a lot of drivers are turning Lyft off now.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah, on top of the screen, where you go online and offline.

Just push that while on a trip and it will ask you if you want to go offline after the current trip


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

If they didn't have the incentive and guarantee requirements of 90% acceptance rate it would be fine, but they make it so you must accept them in order to qualify and it's just not right.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

OK, So I admit... I am a whor3... I have both apps running. Where I live and work, sometimes it is not that busy, so I want to increase my chances. But what I dont want, is to have fares automatically added, when I dont know where it is located if I am in the middle of a ride.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mattio41 said:


> I dont know what it would actually be called. On the Uber platform, you can stop new requests. On Lyft, it appears riders are automatically added to your que. The issue I have with that is, I am constantly getting pinged for 20-30 minutes away. If these rides are going to be automatically added, then there is going to be a lot of cancellations. I dont want to do that, but my threshold is 8-10 minutes, after that, it is a no go. been burned to many times either in cancellations, or PAX that are just to lazy to walk 7 blocks. Also, there are certain neighborhoods, I just dont enter.
> 
> So, that being said, if I am on a ride, is it possible, to select where rides are not automatically added?


Just hit the "Last Ride" button and you won't get anymore calls after that ride.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm not sure if they fixed something or I had a fluke happen two days ago. Picked up a line and wanted to go home after so hit the online button and set log off after last ride. Ten minutes into driving pax and poof another rider added to my line ride. 

That has never happened before. Anyone else have this happen recently? Wonder if they changed something? This was also my only time using the log off after last ride the whole day.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Picked up a line and wanted to go home after so hit the online button and set log off after last ride. Ten minutes into driving pax and poof another rider added to my line ride.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen recently?


 Ofcourse. They figured out the last ride trick and now pushing additional riders even you set log off.


----------

